# Grinder for Gaggia Classic



## Timmyboy (May 31, 2020)

I currently have a smart Grinder Pro but need something a bit better any suggestions. I have been thinking about a Eurika Mignon Specialita any better suggestions.

The SGP is a bit awkward and is quite clumpy my old MDF is less clumpy but was slow and is a doser looking for non doser


----------



## cornishrob (Jan 7, 2021)

I've just purchased a Specialita for my classic. Haven't received it yet though


----------



## Timmyboy (May 31, 2020)

What did you have before ?


----------



## cornishrob (Jan 7, 2021)

I have a Gaggia MM that came with my Classic. Been needing a new grinder for a while, but finally ordered one.

Hoping for a decent improvement!


----------



## Deegee (Apr 5, 2020)

Currently running a Specialita beside a Classic, it's a fair grinder, no huge issues, it has a few idiosyncrasies though. It likes there to be more than 25% beans in the hopper for the best grind, I also have to purge mine for 3 seconds to clear any retained grinds before my first cup of the day, it is slow to react to minor grind adjustments, but is consistent on the second shot after adjusting it, plus it's way quieter than my old conical grinder that I'm sure damaged my hearing. All in all, unless the coffee fairies turn up at my door with a Mazzer Mini one morning I'm happy.

Does that help?


----------



## Timmyboy (May 31, 2020)

Is 350 a good price for mazer mini type a ?


----------



## Deegee (Apr 5, 2020)

That seems a little cheap just going from what's been on fleabay recently, how many shots has it got on the counter? Might have come out of coffee shop and led a hard life and needs burrs/service, the hopper can be discoloured if it's an ex-shop/bar machine - if it's the original that is.


----------



## Timmyboy (May 31, 2020)

Count is 2250 that's 1200 coffees according to them 18 months old looks quite good according to pics


----------



## Deegee (Apr 5, 2020)

2250 is well worn in I'd say, but shouldn't be worn out at that, I've seen them with 4/5k shots up for a similar amount, that kind of shot count the burrs will have seen under 25 kilos of coffee unless my math is wrong?

If the shot count is right, the hopper isn't discoloured and the burrs are in good order it sounds like a deal, might be worth asking for a clip of it running a single shot time so make sure it runs and there's no nasty noises or sparks etc before you commit.


----------



## shodjoe1 (Apr 25, 2018)

Timmyboy said:


> I currently have a smart Grinder Pro but need something a bit better any suggestions. I have been thinking about a Eurika Mignon Specialita any better suggestions.
> 
> The SGP is a bit awkward and is quite clumpy my old MDF is less clumpy but was slow and is a doser looking for non doser


 I think smart Pro is better for me than specialita,I sold specialita ...Getting messi very quickly ,burrs needs to be align (in my case after 6 months of use)

If you want to upgrade definitely need to go higher...niche ,etc..


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

It helps to look ahead. Will you always have a Classic? The Niche is well worth the investment and may save you money in the long run if you end up buying a grinder that you then went to move on in a couple of years.


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

It depends on how you want to grind your coffee. If you want to single dose, then the Niche is the only real answer that isn't a grand or more. If you prefer a hopper then options open up pretty quickly, even with a moderately limited budget.

Sage and Barratza options are appealing, but both of them suffer from too much plastic in the working bits, so long life is a lottery. While they work, they're brilliant, but the cost isn't that much lower than better built options, which makes the gamble a tricky one to justify.

My next grinder will be a Eureka Mignon, which model it is depends on how much work I get in the near future. I recognise the simple fact that at that price they will not come perfectly aligned. They could, but who'd want to pay 700 quid for a 50/55mm flat burr grinder? Aligning a Mignon isn't a vast amount of work compared to some other grinders (like my current ex-commercial Compak), and it's not too tricky to do. In my view, it's well worth the effort and the cost to pick up a Eureka and align it myself.

No grinder under a thousand pounds will come perfectly aligned from the factory, the time input at the factory is too high for a consumer level item and would add too much to the sale price. They'd rather just make a lot more of them and live with the fact it's not going to be perfect. You would really need to go for some of the high end custom grinders built for the enthusiast, and those will be pre-aligned, but you're paying many hundreds more than a Mignon for the privilege.


----------



## Timmyboy (May 31, 2020)

Well I finally took the plunge Mazzer Mini Electonic type A what a grinder built like a tank super fluffy grounds.

Coffee seems to taste so much better I'm so happy with it and it looks great time for some coffee


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

An excellent choice. I am sure you will be extremely happy for many years to come.


----------



## Timmyboy (May 31, 2020)

I'm amazed the difference it makes it's in great condition good smooth fluffy grounds and the taste is better so happy with it the Mignon lost out it's a beast and is built like a tank


----------



## Davebo (Jan 9, 2021)

What made you want to move on from a Smart Pro please ?


----------



## Deegee (Apr 5, 2020)

Glad it's worked out for you @Timmyboy, can't go wrong with a Mazzer in good nick, plus it's future-proofed for any machine upgrades to come. 👍


----------



## Michael87 (Sep 20, 2019)

Smart pro has small conical burrs and is stepped, I've found it is good but can be limiting


----------

